# Awakening



## Dan Udrea (Mar 29, 2022)

5 and a half, 5 and a half, 5 and a half, every day ... Well, don't you break that clock at once?
"Awakening"


----------



## jeffashman (Apr 6, 2022)

Nice shot!


----------

